

Willow Garage Shares Specs for TeleRobot, Takes It To Show and Tell at School - kkleiner
http://singularityhub.com/2010/03/14/willow-garage-shares-specs-for-telerobot-takes-it-to-show-and-tell-at-school/

======
rdl
I met some of the Willow Garage people at SHDH a couple months ago -- they are
pretty awesome, even compared to startups. I remember they were looking for a
great python developer at the time.

I love seeing the hardware part of robotics abstracted away so people who are
better at software can build on top of that, sharing code, rather than
everyone making their own hardware platform THEN software.

